# Gold Box Deal Tuesday is $130 off 32gb wifi 8.9 inch HDX -EXPIRED



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Appears to be only for 32 GB Wi-Fi version not for any other versions. Still quite the deal if that's what you want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Fire HDX 8.9", HDX Display, Wi-Fi, 32 GB

Yes! It's only the 32GB _with_ Special offers . . . . that's a great deal though!  As you say it's $130 OFF the regular price. You can still get the 16GB but you have to pay $20 _more_. You can buy it WITH special offers but have to pay $15 MORE.

If anyone's been thinking about the larger HDX Fire I say today is a good day to jump on it! I bought 16GB at $339 back in April and thought it was worth it!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm seeing $160 off on all models? I think? Off to check again... EDIT: *EXCEPT the 32GB WiFi Special Offer....

EDIT again, sorry $60 on most offers, but I'm seeing 32GB WiFi with or without SOs is $130 off?*

more coffee....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. They're all lower than when they were originally released. Have been for a while I think.

But the specific one -- 8.9HDX, 32GB Wifi only -- is on super-sale today as a gold box deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. They're all lower than when they were originally released. Have been for a while I think.
> 
> But the specific one -- 8.9HDX, 32GB Wifi only -- is on super-sale today as a gold box deal.


Right, but it's with or without special offers for $130 less. Earlier posts made it sound like only the special offers one was on super sale.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Right, but it's with or without special offers for $130 less. Earlier posts made it sound like only the special offers one was on super sale.


I may have unconsciously assumed that, since in my view, special offers is the only way to go. But it is true that some unenlightened souls feel differently. 

Amazon's evil plan worked. I need an 8.9 inch HDX like a fish needs a bicycle, but I ordered one and it has shipped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I may have unconsciously assumed that, since in my view, special offers is the only way to go. But it is true that some unenlightened souls feel differently.
> 
> Amazon's evil plan worked. I need an 8.9 inch HDX like a fish needs a bicycle, but I ordered one and it has shipped.




You'll need to give the iPad Air a rest occasionally. Or, you can do like I do--watch media on the HDX while you work on the Air. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, Claw! Fire Watch!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

They shipped my new HDX quickly yesterday, other wise I might have had an outbreak of common sense and canceled it. I'm interested in trying it and seeing if it is enough bigger than the seven inch to be a good upgrad, but light enough to be easier to carry than the ipad Air that I want to keep it and use it instead of the Air for short trips. I never feel comfortable leaving the Air in a hotel room without a safe, the new HDX is less of a disaster if stolen. We'll see, it is in transit today and should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah, Claw! Fire Watch!


Amazon.com reports that mine has been delivered, but it is at home and I am at work. (On break).I must wait a few hours before I get to play with it!


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

*NOW* I see this thread . . . after it's expired!  Oh well, I'll keep an eye on the forum for a repeat or another similar sale.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

MrBill said:


> *NOW* I see this thread . . . after it's expired!  Oh well, I'll keep an eye on the forum for a repeat or another similar sale.


They do seem to run these from time to time.


----------

